# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Java Green Audi R8



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We can't say it'd be our first choice when ordering an R8 but Java Green is definitely a cool color. We've just found photos of this car over on AudiBlog.nl. Check out more shots after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

